# Doctors urged to stop overtreating



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The BBC is reporting that "Doctors' leaders have launched a major campaign to stop medics "over-treating" their patients in ways that do not help and could even harm them."
Launching the Choosing Wisely campaign, experts are calling on key medical organisations to identify five interventions each that should not be offered routinely or in some cases not at all.These might include:
Pills for mild depression.
Too many routine and unnecessary blood tests.
Medicines for mildly raised blood pressure.

Antihypertension drugs for those with mild hypertension [Systolic 40-159 and/or Distolic 90-99] come in for particular scrutiny because they have not been shown to reduce mortality.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-32703632
http://www.cochrane.org/CD006742/HT...nsive-drugs-for-mild-hypertension-are-unclear


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you mean that common sense is returning from a bygone age.

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not before time.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Medicine is subject to fashion, like everything else!

Decades ago, the majority of children under 7 had their tonsils removed (often unnecessarily). Then the pendulum swung, and hardly any kids had their tonsils out (including many who needed to, and who went on to suffer years of sore throats and repeated antibiotics).

Antibiotics were over prescribed, leading to resistant strains like MRSA. Now doctors rarely use antibiotics (but sometimes they are needed!)

Valium used to be handed out like sweeties; then the same happened with Prozac: now it's statins and drugs for hypertension. All of these drugs can be useful for some individuals, but useful or even harmful for others.

Perhaps the best indication is family history. If you have raised blood pressure and a family history of heart disease and/or stroke, then medication may be a good idea. If you have mildly raised blood pressure and no family history of heart disease or stroke, you probably don't need medication.

Most GPs have neither the time nor the up to date knowledge to take the individual patient's profile into account.

Personally, I hate fashion of any kind! Linda


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I have fractured ribs 4 times in my life, I suppose I am quite a boisterous person. First time was in 1974. Last time was a fortnight ago. Treatment over that time has got progressively less. First time it was a huge sticky elastoplast that was extremely painful to take off even in a bath, last time it was just a sympathetic ear. Sometimes I think that the media are just looking for a story.

In some fields treatment has got more in some less.

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I am PROB a bit more suspicious 

And worried 

Does this mean

Don't give medication

To those who are suffering from life threatoning illness

They may well work but think about the cost?

We are in a good position

If NEC we can pay

But only for drugs that have been passed

And it depends on your postcode

It's not a fair system AND IT SHOULD BE

ALDA


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Its the pressure patients put on doctors to give them medication/treatment which is a big problem.


Some people are not happy unless they come away clutching their prescription for antibiotics, which everyone agrees are so widely over prescribed.


Doctors need to be more firm.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Or under

Albert asked for antibiotics
Given his last op caused infection,pain, worryand a longer healing time

They said it was fine

This time we were quicker off the mark

Still he has infection 

And is worried about an op where the wound may poss be slow to heal

And now he commences a futher course of antibiotics

So that's a double course

Still it's doing ok

So hopefully alls well that ends well

Aldra


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

coppo said:


> Its the pressure patients put on doctors to give them medication/treatment which is a big problem.
> 
> Paul.


That is not true in the case of hypertension. In most cases the patient is told that they have it after having attended a medical or checkup. The Doctor then follows the regime by NICE. I am sure most patients do not want to be on a life time medication. 
The same thing is happening with the drive towards Statins being a must, with the main risk factor being age.

If less money was spent on these political drives then there would be more around for specialist medications such as specialised cancer drugs.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You are talking about specialist areas, I am talking about 99% of the time.


Even GP,s agree that they just write out prescriptions because a patient asks for them, that's the reason for antibiotics not being effective now.


You need GP's who know what to do and when to investigate/treat etc and when to just give advice.


Most people(not all) aren't happy with advice, they need to come away with a prescription or a series of tests booked.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

We need more effective docters who iisten to the patient

Can instil trust

That way people can feel reassured

In their diagnoses and treatment

Or non treatment, as the case may be

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Aren't doctors encouraged to put patients on long term prescriptions?
Doctors are given financial incentives for any chronic patients on their lists.
When I was diagnosed with hypertension 30 years ago no one explained to me that once on pressure reducing tablets I would be on them for life. No lifestyle changes were discussed or advocated.
Even though I took up running and was the fittest in my fifties than any other time in my life my doctor still insisted that I stick with the pills.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Even though I took up running and was the fittest in my fifties than any other time in my life my doctor still insisted that I stick with the pills.


Of course, you don't have to accept what he insists upon. You could stop
then monitor your own blood pressure over time and see how you go.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Aren't doctors encouraged to put patients on long term prescriptions?
> Doctors are given financial incentives for any chronic patients on their lists.
> When I was diagnosed with hypertension 30 years ago no one explained to me that once on pressure reducing tablets I would be on them for life. No lifestyle changes were discussed or advocated.
> Even though I took up running and was the fittest in my fifties than any other time in my life my doctor still insisted that I stick with the pills.


I think doctors are given an incentive to monitor their patients for certain conditions rather than prescribe medication. Being professionals they will understand that any medication that controls one condition is possible of having a negative affect on other organs. That is why ongoing regular monitoring is so important. Anyone on medication for high blood pressure should have twice yearly check-ups with their doctor and it is up to the individual to make sure that happens.

David


----------

